# Tied Flies.............



## rdabpenman (Jun 25, 2018)

And Pheasant feathers on a piece of curly maple cast in PR on a chrome Sierra.

Les

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 2


----------



## jasonb (Jun 25, 2018)

How does the tied fly not bulge out of the pen? Is it inset? or????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 25, 2018)

My dad would really dig that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 25, 2018)

That's a superior pen! Craftsmanship uncompared! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 25, 2018)

Amazing as usual Les.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 26, 2018)

jasonb said:


> How does the tied fly not bulge out of the pen? Is it inset? or????



or... Dipped how many times to build finish over the fly? 

What hook is that tied on Les? Obviously a very small fly.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 26, 2018)

Beautiful Les!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Jun 26, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> or... Dipped how many times to build finish over the fly?
> 
> What hook is that tied on Les? Obviously a very small fly.


That makes sense but seems like that has to be a lot of coats and then to get the coating even with the pen tip and cap, that is impressive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 26, 2018)

How good is your computer monitor Jason? Click on the picture to enlarge, and look real close along the lines on the pen body; there's a lot of coats of finish there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 26, 2018)

jasonb said:


> How does the tied fly not bulge out of the pen? Is it inset? or????



I use the smallest tied flies I can find.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 26, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> or... Dipped how many times to build finish over the fly?
> 
> What hook is that tied on Les? Obviously a very small fly.



Not dipped. Cast in PR.
Size 16 hook

Les

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 26, 2018)

jasonb said:


> That makes sense but seems like that has to be a lot of coats and then to get the coating even with the pen tip and cap, that is impressive.



It is cast in PR.

Les


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 26, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> How good is your computer monitor Jason? Click on the picture to enlarge, and look real close along the lines on the pen body; there's a lot of coats of finish there.



It is cast in PR.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Jun 26, 2018)

rdabpenman said:


> It is cast in PR.
> 
> Les


Ahhh, okay thanks. I was curious how that was done. Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 26, 2018)

Very cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 26, 2018)

Beautiful work Les! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 26, 2018)

That makes sense. Very cool idea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 26, 2018)

However you done it, it is super cool! Knew it has to be tiny comparing the hook to the end of the clip on the pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

